# Looking to live somewhere - but not Dubai Marina



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me if Bur Dubai or Burj Dubai (the old town) are good places to live? Are there any sub-districts in either area that I should aim for. 

Cheers

Taz


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well they're a little different from each other to say the least and it really depends on what you want as each has it's pro's and cons.
Burj Dubai (old town - although it's brand new) in a word designer, in too words, expensive and manicured.
Bur Dubai in a word seedy, in two words, unpretentious and accessible.

I like both, depending on $$$ woulddepend on where 'd stay, if i had the $$$ i'd be in old town with a view over the lake to the burj. As it is I'm in sharjah.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Burj Dubai is a great place to be at the moment....

you have the low rises - Old Town
and the high rise towers - South Ridge, Residences, Boulevards.


----------



## TTdots (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well they're a little different from each other to say the least and it really depends on what you want as each has it's pro's and cons.
> Burj Dubai (old town - although it's brand new) in a word designer, in too words, expensive and manicured.
> Bur Dubai in a word seedy, in two words, unpretentious and accessible.
> 
> I like both, depending on $$$ woulddepend on where 'd stay, if i had the $$$ i'd be in old town with a view over the lake to the burj. As it is I'm in sharjah.


I would like to take this opportunity to ask you if your work was in Sharjah and you had the $$$ would you stay in Sharjah or Dubai?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

TTdots said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to ask you if your work was in Sharjah and you had the $$$ would you stay in Sharjah or Dubai?


I'm moving back to Dubai this weekend. I love the place...

Seriously.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if Bur Dubai or Burj Dubai (the old town) are good places to live? Are there any sub-districts in either area that I should aim for.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Taz


I live in Bur Dubai, not by choice as my company organised the accom before I arrived.
It is certainly not the most glamorous area in Dubai, but is good for shops and that sort of thing, and of course relatively cheap - I pay AED95k p.a. for a 2 Bed + Maids room.
If you like going out its certainly not ideal, although I suppose that depends on what you are looking for!! It just seems that whenever anyone is going out for a few drinks, its the other end of town which is a bit of a pain.
My office is next to the Fairmont, so 5-10 minute taxi, and walkable (not in summer) in about 45 minutes.
Ideally I would rather be Old Town or Marina area, but only because that's where everyone else seems to be.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> I live in Bur Dubai, not by choice as my company organised the accom before I arrived.
> It is certainly not the most glamorous area in Dubai, but is good for shops and that sort of thing, and of course relatively cheap - I pay AED95k p.a. for a 2 Bed + Maids room.
> If you like going out its certainly not ideal, although I suppose that depends on what you are looking for!! It just seems that whenever anyone is going out for a few drinks, its the other end of town which is a bit of a pain.
> My office is next to the Fairmont, so 5-10 minute taxi, and walkable (not in summer) in about 45 minutes.
> Ideally I would rather be Old Town or Marina area, but only because that's where everyone else seems to be.


About time that you got your mates to come to where you are! You are just down the road from Rydges Plaza Hotel with several decent restuarants and bars and just a bit further down Diyafah Street you have the Jumeirah Rotana hotel. Both Fairmont & Monarch hotels have bars - albeit a bit pricey - and Crown Plaza has loads of venues too. And those are just minutes away from you.

Why do so many people think that Dubai is just the Marina? They are seriously missing out. 

-


----------

